# If you have a special interest - Risk assessment of mycotoxins in cereal grain



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I think this is a much more interesting grain topic and discussion than looking at grains from a nutritional point of view. They are all carb sources. Mycotoxins will be an issue in the future.

287 page risk assessment of mycotoxins in cereal grain. From the Norwegian Scientific Committee for Food Safety. The assessment and conclusions are in English, opening summary in both English and Norwegian. Norway generally have very strict food safety laws and regulations. I don't know how these levels relate to the North American market. I find the assessment balanced and it raises some concerns.

http://www.vkm.no/dav/eee04d10c4.pdf

Here's some conclusions for dogs and cats. Note, this is from dog and cat food sampled in Norway.

Dog and cat
The knowledge on the toxicity of mycotoxins in dog and cat is generally limited.
o DON: The risk for adverse effects in dog seems to be low based on data on reduced feed intake and weight gain at 2.7 mg/kg diet and the sparse knowledge of DON in dog feed sampled in Norway (mean 0.41 mg/kg). For cat the risk is considered to be negligible based on an estimated effect threshold at 7.7 mg/kg diet and the lower level of cereals in cat feed.
o T-2 and HT-2: The risk for effects is considered negligible for dog. Due to lack of effect data for T-2 and HT-2 in dog, an effect threshold is estimated by EFSA from the bench mark dose level in pig. This estimated effect level is more than 10 times higher than the mean concentration of sum T-2 and HT-2 in dog feed sampled in Norway. Cats are particular susceptible to T-2, but the data do not allow the determination of adverse effect levels. Feed for cats generally contain lower amounts of cereals than that of dog feed and the risk for cats is still considered to be low.
o Zearalenone: The risk for adverse effects is considered low for dogs based on our identified LOAEL (metabolic changes) at approximately 1.3 mg/kg diet, which is about 10 times higher than the mean concentration in dog feed sampled in Norway. There are no data for cats, but with lower amounts of cereals in cat feed the risk is considered negligible.
o Fumonisins: The risk for adverse effects may be considered low for dog based on the low fumonisin concentrations shown in samples of dog feed in Norway and despite the fact that the fumonisin commodity maize is an ingredient of concern in dog feed. Adverse effect levels for fumonisin in dogs and cats have not been identified. In lack of toxicity data the effect level found in pig as a sensitive monogastric species is used in the assessment of dogs and cats. With a lower level of maize in cat feed the risk for cats is considered negligible.
o Enniatins, beauvericin and moniliformin: Toxicity data on dog and cat are lacking, but the risk for effects is considered negligible due to relatively low occurrence of these toxins, and in addition assuming similarly low bioactivity as in other species.
o Ochratoxin A: The risk for effects is considered negligible for dog. Ochratoxin A has produced nephrotoxic effects in dog at approximately 5 mg/kg diet (our identified LOAEL) and above. This level is 4-5 orders higher than ochratoxin A levels shown in Norwegian cereals and as measured in dog feed sampled in Norway. There is no data for cats, but with a large margin of exposure for dogs, the risk is also considered negligible for cats.
o Aflatoxins: The risk for adverse effects is considered low to negligible for dogs. Hepatotoxicity occur above 0.2 mg/kg diet (NOAEL), which is far above the trace concentrations found in the samples of maize and dog feed, analysed in Norway. However, aflatoxins are known to show a very variable occurrence in maize and other tropical feed ingredients. This implies that a risk can not be totally ruled out. For cat there is no toxicity data, but with lower amounts of feed ingredient sources in cat feed that may contain aflatoxin, the risk is considered lower than for dog.


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

In France, the AFSSA (food safety agency) published a report about mycotoxins in animal foods, including pet foods, and their effects. It is in French only, but it's extremely interesting to read. 
http://www.anses.fr/Documents/RCCP-Ra-Mycotoxines2009.pdf
Even if more studies are required, some tests and experts suggest that dogs and cats could be at least as sensitive to mycotoxins (and especially zearalenone) as porks who are the most sensitive species. Other tests have shown almost all dry foods contain more zearalenone than European recommended limits for porks (grain-free foods seem to be much less contaminated). Some are suspected to contain ochratoxin A as well. Zearalenone and ochratoxin A toxic thresholds are suspected to be much lower than previously thought.
Zearalenone has strong estrogenic effects and often leads to glandular cystic hyperplasia of the uterus.


----------



## jerrypardue (Jan 4, 2013)

There is also mounting concern over ergot which is showing up in increasing numbers due to the droughts we have experienced in the Midwest. Some of these mycotoxins can be counteracted up to a point with a yeast extract that is being marketed as a product called Integral and is often listed on ingredients as hydrolyzed yeast. There is also a supplement that is distributed by a company called Build A Better Dog which has just started including Integral and Bio-Mos which does the same for salmonella and other pathogens found in the digestive system.


----------



## jerrypardue (Jan 4, 2013)

EFFECT OF
ERGOT ON ANIMALS
Ergot is toxic to animals. Animals consume ergot by
eating the sclerotia present in contaminated feed. All
domestic animals are susceptible, including birds.
Cattle seem to be the most susceptible.
Two well known forms of ergotism exist in animals,
an acute form characterized by convulsions, and a
chronic form characterized by gangrene. A third form of
ergotism is characterized by hyperthermia (increased
body temperature) in cattle, and a fourth form is
characterized by agalactia (no milk) and lack of mammary gland development, prolonged gestations, and
early foal deaths in mares fed heavily contaminated
feed. Which form of ergotism is manifested depends on
the type of ergot consumed and the ratio of major toxic
alkaloids present in the ergot: ergotamine, ergotoxine,
and ergometrine. Claviceps purpurea, the common
cause of ergot in North Dakota, is usually associated
with gangrenous ergotism. Claviceps paspali, an ergot
of Paspalum spp. of plants, is most commonly associated with central nervous derangement. Paspalum is a
water grass distributed in pastures in southern states,
but is not commonly found in North Dakota.
The responses of animals consuming ergot are
usually quite variable and are dependent on variations
in alkaloid content, frequency of ingesting ergot,
quantity of ergot ingested, climatic conditions under
which ergot grew, the species of ergot involved, and
the influence of other impurities in the feed such as
histamine and acetylcholine


----------



## jerrypardue (Jan 4, 2013)

from publication of North Dakota State Univ.
Animal Clinical Symptoms
Symptoms of convulsive ergotism include hyperexcitability, belligerence, ataxia or staggering, lying down,
convulsions and backward arching of the back. Symptoms of gangrenous ergotism involve the extremities of
the animal including the nose, ears, tail, and limbs .
Early signs usually start in the hind limbs (Figure 5).
Lameness may appear from two to six weeks after first
ingesting ergot. There may be pain, stamping of the
feet, and coolness of the affected areas. If ergot
consumption continues, sensation to pain is lost in the
affected areas and an indented line appears between
normal tissue and gangrenous tissue. This gangrenous
tissue is called ‘dry gangrene.’ Eventually all tissue
below this line will slough. Besides the limbs, other
extremities involved can include the tail and ears. The
tips and distal areas of the extremities will also slough.


----------

